# Where's a good place to escape to by train, not too far from Birmin'am?



## Herbsman. (Dec 8, 2006)

I suppose Wales is the obvious answer as it's not too long on the train. Any suggestions for places to go in Wales, or elsewhere near Birmin'am, that I can escape the stresses of civilisation for the weekend? I don't want to see any roads except those really narrow winding ones that only the width of one car can fit on. No shopping centres, nothing, just fields and forest and mud and a pub.


----------



## aqua (Dec 8, 2006)

North Wales is lovely, and the Peak district is also right on your doorstep

Herefordshire is very beautiful and comes complete with cider makers 

where do you want to stay?


----------



## fredfelt (Dec 8, 2006)

Goto Centre for Alternative Technology somewhere in Wales.

You get a discount if you go by train.  Have not been mymyself but heard very good reports.


----------



## fredfelt (Dec 8, 2006)

Maybe go up the Wrekin, you can catch the train to Telford and cycle there.  You can even take your mountain bike and cycle to the top.

The Wrekin is quite a treck from Telford train station but nothing for a keen cyclist as youself!

Oh, yes the Wrekin is an extinct volcano!


----------



## fredfelt (Dec 8, 2006)

Canncok Chase.  A great place for mountain biking - its an huge Heath and woood land, and you can also visit a statley home which is in the area.

Not sure how easy to get there using the train though.


----------



## Herbsman. (Dec 8, 2006)

BigPhil said:
			
		

> good suggestions


Yo Big Phil. I've been to the Wrekin once before, with uni, before I dropped out. That was pretty good. Also been to the CAT (in Machynlleth) - was thinking of going to Mach but I've been there twice now (once mountainbiking and once with uni.). Also been to Cannock Chase about 10,000 times too! I might go with aqua's suggestion of the peak district 'cos I haven't been there before.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 10, 2006)

The Roaches in the Peak? 

http://www.ukclimbing.com/databases/crags/craginfo.html?id=105


----------



## Errol's son (Dec 10, 2006)

Go to Church Stretton in south Shropshire - lots of hills and noce countryside. Ludlow is nice too but it is getting a bit too trendy for Shropshire. Over towards Bishops Castle is nice but harder to get to without a car.

e2a: The Wrekin is noce but is just a dead volcano next to Telford. South Shropshire is nicer countryside IMHO.


----------



## mtbskalover (Dec 11, 2006)

Errol's son said:
			
		

> Go to Church Stretton in south Shropshire - lots of hills and noce countryside. Ludlow is nice too but it is getting a bit too trendy for Shropshire. Over towards Bishops Castle is nice but harder to get to without a car.
> 
> e2a: The Wrekin is noce but is just a dead volcano next to Telford. South Shropshire is nicer countryside IMHO.



yeah the long mynd is very nice, and good mountainbiking.  Though it may be very windy this time of year.

north wales is full of nice stuff, great bike centres, snowdonia, betws coed for outdoor stuff, etc


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 14, 2006)

the clent hills near stourbridge are nice. also the vale of evesham is very pleasant. both accessible by train and bike.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Dec 19, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> the clent hills near stourbridge are nice. also the vale of evesham is very pleasant. both accessible by train and bike.



Ah, Clent Hills. Cue dreamy reminiscences of mis-spent youth......



And another vote for Herefordshire. What are you interested in?


----------



## f for fake (Dec 19, 2006)

Malvern Hills anybody....


----------



## Megaton (Dec 19, 2006)

The Chiltern Hills. Try going to Kidderminster or something. The Severn Valley Train is a great day out.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 20, 2006)

BigPhil said:
			
		

> Maybe go up the Wrekin, you can catch the train to Telford and cycle there.  You can even take your mountain bike and cycle to the top.
> 
> The Wrekin is quite a treck from Telford train station but nothing for a keen cyclist as youself!
> 
> Oh, yes the Wrekin is an extinct volcano!




Pretty sure The Wrekin is part of the same non-volcanic range as The Long Mynd. The Long Mynd, Cardingmill Valley, Caer Caradoc and Church Stretton would be a good day out from Brum. Train to Shrewsbury from New Street (if they still run direct. Change at Wolverhampton if they don't). Then train from Shrewsbury to Church Stretton. Cardingmill Valley is only a short walk from the train station and it is utterly remote and beautiful. Plenty of great little country boozers to be found also.

Cheap YH accommodation if you fancy an overnight.

Note of trivia; some of The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy was film in Cardingmill Valley.


----------



## pogofish (Dec 20, 2006)

I used to enjoy the hilly area south of Telford & towards Ludlow area when I was working that way. This time of year could be lovely too. So quiet & plenty of pretty lanes/frosty hills/sleepy villages etc 

Wish I could remember some names - Wenlock, Stokesley?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 20, 2006)

pogofish said:
			
		

> I used to enjoy the hilly area south of Telford & towards Ludlow area when I was working that way. This time of year could be lovely too. So quiet & plenty of pretty lanes/frosty hills/sleepy villages etc
> 
> Wish I could remember some names - Wenlock, Stokesley?



Much Wenlock (where I went to school). Or, Little Wenlock (just south of the Wrekin) Stokesey (home of said castle possibly). 

Is a lovelly part of the world and very remote for England so close to a bid city. Know that countryside like the back of my hands.


----------



## mtbskalover (Dec 20, 2006)

did i mention this, but,
i know you ride herbs;
somewhere on the long mynd is one of the best singletrack descents in the world!  pure ear to ear grin!


----------



## soulman (Dec 23, 2006)

The Cotswolds?


----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 22, 2007)

sorry to bring this thread up again, but I've got the week off work, and I'm borrowing my dads car soon. Might travel to the peak district and lake district in the next couple of days. As for herefordshire, where's a good place to go?


----------



## aqua (Oct 22, 2007)

what do you like to do?

Peaks are very close, some beautful areas, the lakes are reachable but you'd have to stay over. I'd advise to stay away from areas such as Windermere but head to the smaller lakes  (I'll have to hunt out the one I'm thinking of cos I've forgotten it )

also head into wales, Llangollen and around there is lovely too


----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 22, 2007)

I like to drink beer, eat food and have sex 

beer is not an option due to driving 

maybe visiting cider places in herts isn't such a good idea unless I stay over...

Its my birthday today!  one year older; one year closer to the grave


----------



## aqua (Oct 22, 2007)

ooo is it? HAPPY BIRTHDAY  *gives you the bumps*

food wise theres some fab pub places in derbyshire,  head over Bakewell way etc beer and cider def down herefordshire way or central wales too

although if you're still vegan that could prove troublesome 

can't help with the sex bit though


----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 22, 2007)

every time i see you've posted on a thread i get thirsty


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Oct 22, 2007)

Herefordshire has

- history. Nice old cathedral with the Mappa Mundi museum attached, loads of castle ruins, mostly Norman, iron age forts at Dinedor and Capler Camp near Fownhope 

- picturesquosity. Black and white villages in north Herefordshire, the Wye valley, lots of footpaths and woodland and fields. 

- cider. The whole of Hereford smells of cooking apples at the moment as this year's crop is ciderified at Bulmer's. There a cider museum in Hereford and a very good local cider maker at Broome Farm which is right near Ross-on-Wye. Probably loads of others but I think you might be able to camp at Broome Farm. 

- wildlife. Specifically red kites and peregrines at Symond's Yat which is a pretty stupendous place to see anyway.

- we also have food and sex but these you must find for yourself. 

And happy Birthday!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2007)

Errol's son said:
			
		

> Go to Church Stretton in south Shropshire - lots of hills and noce countryside. Ludlow is nice too but it is getting a bit too trendy for Shropshire. Over towards Bishops Castle is nice but harder to get to without a car.
> 
> e2a: The Wrekin is noce but is just a dead volcano next to Telford. South Shropshire is nicer countryside IMHO.



aye, the long mynd is great for walking on

quite like the ironbridge area as well, load of industrial museums to visit - quite cheap too if you get one of the museum passports


----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 22, 2007)

I wish I had planned this sooner

Right I'm gonna make a fuckload sarnies tonight so I don't have to worry about being able to get vegan food

Then, later I am gonna plan just where the fuck I am gonna go (probably wont stay overnight as cant afford b & b's really... cheaper to go early in the morning and drive back in the evening i think)


----------



## crustychick (Oct 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!

(sorry, no real inspiration for day trips....)







have some vegan choccy cake


----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 22, 2007)

yum yum thanks


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 22, 2007)

The Trough Of Bowland near Lancaster is beautiful-wild, rugged and not full of other ramblers. We walked all day without seeing a soul.Beats the Lake District imo
 Good veggie/vegan restaurant and cafe in Lancaster to stock up as well


----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 22, 2007)

do you remember what the restaurant's called?


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 22, 2007)

Herbsman. said:
			
		

> do you remember what the restaurant's called?


The Whale Tail-underneath is Stepping Stones health food store-off Penny lane.


----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm goign to the westons cider place tomorrow, prob visit other places in herefordshire too.

long mynd on thurs maybe

best check the weather 1st tho


----------



## Firky (Oct 23, 2007)

Are you really learning to drive? What's happened to you herbsy, you used to be as angst ridden with the world as myself


----------



## aqua (Oct 23, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Are you really learning to drive? What's happened to you herbsy, you used to be as angst ridden with the world as myself


you're not angst ridden you're just grumpy


----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 23, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Are you really learning to drive? What's happened to you herbsy, you used to be as angst ridden with the world as myself


wtf... 'learning to drive'? I've been able to drive for 6 years


----------



## Firky (Oct 23, 2007)

have you? fuck, you're getting old, mate hehe.




			
				aqua said:
			
		

> you're not angst ridden you're just grumpy



hehe, was grumpy! Not anymore


----------



## marty21 (Oct 23, 2007)

Herbsman. said:
			
		

> I'm goign to the westons cider place tomorrow, prob visit other places in herefordshire too.
> 
> long mynd on thurs maybe
> 
> best check the weather 1st tho



check out hay on wye, it's a nice place to visit out of season (when the book festival isn't on) if books are your thing...loads of book shops

not sure if you can there by train though


----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 23, 2007)

i'm goin by car innit

(starte the thread last year when i didnt have one to use)


----------



## Yetman (Oct 23, 2007)

Most brummies seem to head to the sprawling wasteland that is Weston Super Mare. For some bizarre reason 

I think its the closest beach to Birmingham - although they fail to mention the sea is 15 miles away from the beach, with an enormous river of brown slime inbetween. They dont call it Super for nothing!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2007)

Herbsman. said:
			
		

> i'm goin by car innit
> 
> (starte the thread last year when i didnt have one to use)



well, hay on wye it is then


----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 24, 2007)

we almost went there but i couldnt be fucked to drive. went to westons cider mill then to malvern hills for a walk, it was amazing, so high up you could see everywhere.


----------

